# Miami Hurricanes Discussion



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=2994678



> Kirby Freeman is set to be the starting quarterback for Miami's season opener Tuesday, beating former first-stringer Kyle Wright in the Hurricanes' most-scrutinized training camp competition.
> 
> Kirby Freeman, seen here in 2006, went 2-2 as a starter last season. He beat out Kyle Wright and will start for the Hurricanes.
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

wright has been a descent QB for the canes. as for Freeman, i honestly havent seen much of him but i trust Shannon knows what hes doing


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

I would have gone with Wright, but it's probably not going to make a difference. We might see both of them play. Neither of them are very good. They are talented, though.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

On the other hand, maybe we need a change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Freeman has been the best QB throughout the summer practices. Whenever big plays were made during the practices and the scrimmages, it was always as a result of a pass from Kirby Freeman. 

Freeman's problem last year was that he tried to make too many big plays and ended up turning the ball over because of it. Hopefully he's learned to be more carefull with the ball.

I'm pretty much fed up with Kyle Wright. He hasnt gotten better. He still makes the same mistakes he's been making for 3 seasons. Time to move on and hope that Kirby is the answer to our problems at QB.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

im a ball boy for UM football.....im at all the practices and games....kirby looks like carson palmer out there.....wright looks like joey harrington in detriot....im calling it now...look for UM to AVG 24ppg .....javaris james the next mcgahee...hes been beefing up, working out constantly....watch out ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

well since you're so well informed, how do the receivers look? I've heard Khalil Jones is moving into the starting lineup


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

The University of Miami is a disgrace to college sports. So yeah...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Either you love us, or you hate us, but atleast respect greatness!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> The University of Miami is a disgrace to college sports. So yeah...


adam, you dissapoint me! you a noles fan?



> The University of Miami has won five national championships (1983, 1987, 1989, 1991 and 2001) since 1983, making it the most successful college football program of the past quarter century.
> 
> Since 1983, no school has won more national championships, won a higher percentage of its games, or produced more first round NFL draft picks than Miami.[1]


and the NFL tend to think otherwise..



> Miami has had great success in producing players who go on to play in the National Football League. The Hurricanes hold the record for most players selected in the first round in a single draft (6, 2004); most first-round draft picks in a two-year period (11, 2003-2004); most first-round draft picks in a three-year period (15, 2002-2004); and most first-round picks in a four-year period (19, 2001-2004). [16]





> The role of Miami alumni in the NFL has been the subject of numerous national sports media articles. FHM magazine, in its September 2006 issue, carried a five-page article, titled: "University of Miami Hit Squad: The Hurricanes are taking over the NFL. Deal with It."





> As of the 2006 season, the University of Miami has more of its alumni on active NFL rosters than any other college or university in the nation


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_Hurricanes_football


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

since this thread is about the Canes, ill speak my mind about this other subject.

ok, so, many ppl disagree about the team moving into Dolphins Stadium. im one of them. i think the hurricanes couldve stayed in the OB. if the city and its ppl put the effort, we can renovate the OB. theres just too much football tradition there, not to mention the stadium is actually in the city of Miami, not 10,000 miles away. now theyre talking about dismantling the OB. if that happens Miami will be losing its soul in the sports world. that stadium means alot.
Also, adding insult to injury, there are talks about building a freakin baseball park for the Marlins when the OB is destroyed. are you ****ing kidding me?!!! we all know no one gives a rats @ss about the Marlins and your average Miami *native* could care less about baseball. i cant believe these **** suckers are still trying to force Marlins/baseball down our throats. what a slap in the face getting rid of the OB with all its football history and glory for the crapshoot sport of baseball and its team that its attendance will continue to be 3,000 ppl.

its the *Florida* Marlins right? they can go to Tampa or Jacksonville. get them out of south florida, PLZ! im tired of seeing that baseball dirt in the field when the Dolphins play, now im gonna have to put up with it for Hurricanes football. what a disgrace

end of my rant


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Gio305 said:


> since this thread is about the Canes, ill speak my mind about this other subject.
> 
> ok, so, many ppl disagree about the team moving into Dolphins Stadium. im one of them. i think the hurricanes couldve stayed in the OB. if the city and its ppl put the effort, we can renovate the OB. theres just too much football tradition there, not to mention the stadium is actually in the city of Miami, not 10,000 miles away. now theyre talking about dismantling the OB. if that happens Miami will be losing its soul in the sports world. that stadium means alot.
> Also, adding insult to injury, there are talks about building a freakin baseball park for the Marlins when the OB is destroyed. are you ****ing kidding me?!!! we all know no one gives a rats @ss about the Marlins and your average Miami *native* could care less about baseball. i cant believe these **** suckers are still trying to force Marlins/baseball down our throats. what a slap in the face getting rid of the OB with all its football history and glory for the crapshoot sport of baseball and its team that its attendance will continue to be 3,000 ppl.
> ...


:clap: Well said. I may not like the Hurricanes but I agree with everything you wrote.

The Marlins keep threatening that they are going to move and my only response is, "are you still here? Leave already! Christ..."

Seriously, weren't they supposed to go to San Antonio or something already? The 305 likes football and basketball and not baseball and that has been proven. All they do is cost the Dolphins 3-4 games a year with that stupid infield dirt on our football field. Marlins: gtfo.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> :clap: Well said. I may not like the Hurricanes but I agree with everything you wrote.
> 
> The Marlins keep threatening that they are going to move and my only response is, "are you still here? Leave already! Christ..."
> 
> Seriously, weren't they supposed to go to San Antonio or something already? The 305 likes football and basketball and not baseball and that has been proven. All they do is cost the Dolphins 3-4 games a year with that stupid infield dirt on our football field. Marlins: gtfo.


gtfo indeed.

im glad you share my pain.

the *******s(Dee, Shalala) are moving to Dolphins stadium to make more money. well, if it was up to me, i wouldnt attend a single game over there. thats how i would protest. let them lose money. force them to comeback. but sadly, i dont think it wont happen.

i will try to attend every home game for the Canes this year for the OB. might be the last time ill ever go inside that stadium


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

i coulnt agree with u guys more, so much history and electricity flows through that place....but moving to dolphin stadium is a good move for the UM FOTTBALL program....i work every home game and away games for the canes...u dont know how bad our locker room facility is in the OB...compared to other schools...or stadiums....im pretty sure u guys go to the games, our stadium is falling apart,the upperdeck seats arent safe due to the pounding it takes during hurrican season, parking is limited, the concession stands are horrible, the seats u sit inn are ridiculous, our scoreboard doesnt even work, the restrooms dont get any worse...i hate leaving the OB, but i think its time... 

i would like to tear it down & then rebuild in the same spot....but lets be realistic here that aint happening


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Miami likes baseball, I don't know what you guys are talking about. The Marlins don't put people in the stands because they aren't very good, but their TV ratings are surprisingly good. The Heat were not very popular when they sucked...only now because of Pat Riley.

Outside of the Dolphins, Miami fans are extremely fair weather. The OB was always empty when the Canes were on probation.

I love the OB and I really hate to see it go, but everyone knew this coming.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



sMaK said:


> Miami likes baseball, I don't know what you guys are talking about. The Marlins don't put people in the stands because they aren't very good, but their TV ratings are surprisingly good. The Heat were not very popular when they sucked...only now because of Pat Riley.
> 
> Outside of the Dolphins, Miami fans are extremely fair weather. The OB was always empty when the Canes were on probation.
> 
> I love the OB and I really hate to see it go, but everyone knew this coming.


even when they were good, the attendance sucks. only in the playoffs would marlins "fans" show up.

most of the baseball fans i meet are northerners (Yankees, Mets, Phillies etc). if not, its the hispanics/immigrants from the carribbean--and even then, for some reason, they have some fascination for the Yankees. lets not kidd our selves, baseball just isnt a big market in Miami. Let Tampa, Orlando or Jacksonville deal with that team.

the Heat are 5 years older then the Marlins. but the crowds have been most consistent with the Heat even when they sucked.

the marlins only had big crowds(only in Playoffs) when they were champs twice. after the second title, they still competed and had a good team for like 2 more season with the same core of players. but the team had a fire sale for lack of support. a good night would be like 3,000 ppl--to watch the defending champs!!. when the Heat sucked, there was at least 6,000-9,000 in attendance. that right there shows where our loyalties are.

ever since i can remember ive been wanting that team to leave, even when they became champs. i cant wait 'till theyre gone


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> i coulnt agree with u guys more, so much history and electricity flows through that place....but moving to dolphin stadium is a good move for the UM FOTTBALL program....i work every home game and away games for the canes...u dont know how bad our locker room facility is in the OB...compared to other schools...or stadiums....im pretty sure u guys go to the games, our stadium is falling apart,the upperdeck seats arent safe due to the pounding it takes during hurrican season, parking is limited, the concession stands are horrible, the seats u sit inn are ridiculous, our scoreboard doesnt even work, the restrooms dont get any worse...i hate leaving the OB, but i think its time...
> 
> i would like to tear it down & then rebuild in the same spot....but lets be realistic here that aint happening


i understand the OB is runned down, but like i said, with effort, the OB can be renovated. look at Yankee Stadium or Soldier Field in Chicago, i think those stadiums are older than the OB, but theyve been renovated and are state of the art facilities. its the best of both worlds--modern yet with history.

its too bad we're letting go of the OB so easily...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

The OB can be renovated/rebuilt but they need WAY more parking and space. It also wouldn't hurt to blow up the area surrounding the stadium.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



sknydave said:


> The OB can be renovated/rebuilt but they need WAY more parking and space. It also wouldn't hurt to blow up the area surrounding the stadium.


More parking? What would you do? Expand people's front yards? That really is the only parking for 'normal' people at the OB right??? :biggrin:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

See solution of blowing up surrounding area in my post


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhwauFCEe5Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhwauFCEe5Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Can't wait for saturday!

Oklahoma doesn't know what's coming.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

lets not get too overconfident. the Sooners are a good team. the U's defense is looking very good though. i think it will be a close game. i cant wait either.

by the way, the airline i work for takes care of the "away" teams charter flights. maybe i should greet them when they arrive to Miami with a big "F*** YOU!" and rubbing my UM cap in their faces.....

naw, ill get fired...maybe if i loose their luggage "accidentally" :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Gio305 said:


> lets not get too overconfident. the Sooners are a good team. the U's defense is looking very good though. i think it will be a close game. i cant wait either.
> 
> by the way, the airline i work for takes care of the "away" teams charter flights. maybe i should greet them when they arrive to Miami with a big "F*** YOU!" and rubbing my UM cap in their faces.....
> 
> naw, ill get fired...maybe if i loose their luggage "accidentally" :biggrin:


The game is Norman though, so that wouldn't work...still funny


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The game is Norman though, so that wouldn't work...still funny


damn, i was so sure its was going to be in Miami.

the game looks tougher than i anticipated.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Kirby needs to step it up. His performance against Marshall was pathetic. Our WRs dropping some passes didn't help much. But, we have a legit shot. Our defense is nasty. We just need to be more consistent in the passing game so they won't stack the line all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



sMaK said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhwauFCEe5Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhwauFCEe5Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Can't wait for saturday!
> 
> Oklahoma doesn't know what's coming.


That's funny as hell. Sebastian - Best mascot in college football :yes:

I hope he does that at every home game. The crowd loved it from what I read.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Our 3rd down conversion wasnt good on saturday. And its not like they were 3rd and longs we werent converting, it was mostly 3rd and 5 or less. Jenkins, Kayne and Khalil Jones all dropped some passes that hit them on their hands. I dont remember Leggett dropping one which is good since he had way too many last year. Sam Shields will be back against OU so that should help out our passing game.

Both the Oline and DLine played very well. Cooper, James and Thomas all had a lot of room to run and Kirby wasnt sacked. And the Dline was just sick.

Marshall had too much success over the air. Don't know where the breakdowns in coverage came from but we better get it corrected quickly.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> That's funny as hell. Sebastian - Best mascot in college football :yes:
> 
> I hope he does that at every home game. The crowd loved it from what I read.


Hahah Sebastian was cutting it up down there! That's awesome!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

The crowd was going nutsssss

From what I hear, he's gonna do that every game from now on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

:dead:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Gio305 said:


> :dead:


I haven't felt that bad since the Bulls swept us...when we cut it to 21-13, I really thought we had a chance...:lol: 

Hopefully FIU fights us again next week, and we get season-long suspensions for Lance Leggett, Darnell Jenkins, Randy Phillips, Eric Moncur, our entire O-Line, Patrick Nix, among others...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

it was so depressing.

i was only able to watch the 1s qt. had to go back to work. i guess i didnt miss much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

The goal line possesion after the bad punt snap by OU and the goal line possesion right before the half had some of the worst play calls I think i've ever seen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> The goal line possesion after the bad punt snap by OU and the goal line possesion right before the half had some of the worst play calls I think i've ever seen.


Yea the play calling didn't lose us the game, but my god Patrick Nix called a HORRIBLE game against OU's D.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

I really hope Wright becomes the full time starter. Kirby Freeman is awful.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



sMaK said:


> I really hope Wright becomes the full time starter. Kirby Freeman is awful.


yep. this solves our QB dilemma.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Gio305 said:


> yep. this solves our QB dilemma.


:lol: 

I just wish that Robert Marve hadnt gotten in that car accident. I'd rather see him get some playing time and experience over having to sit through another game with Kirby and Kyle at QB. Marve finally got back to practicing last monday so hopefully he'll be ready to go in a couple of weeks.

I still think we've got a pretty good shot at being 5-1 heading into the home game against Georgia Tech. But from that game on, the schedule gets very hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Former Cane Kevin Everett likely paralysed :sad: 



> *Surgeon: Everett has life-threatening spinal-cord injury*
> 
> PARK, N.Y. -- The Buffalo Bills' Kevin Everett sustained a "catastrophic" and life-threatening spinal-cord injury and his chances of regaining a full range of body motion are very small, an orthopedic surgeon said Monday.
> 
> "A best-case scenario is full recovery, but not likely," Dr. Andrew Cappuccino said, one day after performing a four-hour operation on the player. "I believe there will be some permanent neurological paralysis. ... A full neurological recovery was bleak, dismal."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3012739


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Gio305 said:


> yep. this solves our QB dilemma.


As much as Wright sucks, Kirby is worse.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> Former Cane Kevin Everett likely paralysed :sad:
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3012739


Yea thats real sad for him...he was a good player at the U and starting to find a spot in the NFL with Buffalo. Hopefully best case scenario somehow happens...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Shannon named Wright the starter against FIU. 



> *UM will start Wright at QB*
> Posted on Tue, Sep. 11, 2007
> BY SUSAN MILLER DEGNAN
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/606/story/233631.html

About a year and a half late on the Randy Phillips move to safety.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> Shannon named Wright the starter against FIU.
> 
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/606/story/233631.html
> ...


Yea Randy Phillips was pitiful at corner. If Anthony Reddick was healthy, we'd have one hell of a better secondary with him at safety too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Very encouraging update on Kevin Everett


> *Report: Doctor says Everett has voluntary movement of arms, legs*
> 
> Kevin Everett might walk again after all.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3014742


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> Very encouraging update on Kevin Everett
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3014742


great for him! theres a sign of hope.

i felt so sad for the guy when i first heard the news. i wish him well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

A very big win tonight for the Canes. Probably the biggest win for the program in 2-3 years. A loss against A&M and we're heading for another 5-6 loss season. That was absolutely HUGE and should help them regain the confindence that this team had lost after that drubbing in Oklahoma. 

The defense totally shut down a rushing attack that had been averaging 300 yards a game. They held the Aggies to 77 yards on 30 carries. The D-Line also dominated once again and at LB, Colin McCarthy just gets better and better with each game.

And ofcourse, for the 1st time in a long time, Kyle Wright stepped up and played a great game against a ranked opponent. 21-26 277 yds 2 TD. Patrick Nix called a great game. He took the blame after the Oklahoma game and simplified the offense. They looked much better tonight.

Miami will now most likely be 5-1 heading into the home game against Georgia Tech. The winner of that game will probably be the front runner in the Coastal division with Virginia Tech starting a freshman at QB.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

I love it baby


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> A very big win tonight for the Canes. Probably the biggest win for the program in 2-3 years. A loss against A&M and we're heading for another 5-6 loss season. That was absolutely HUGE and should help them regain the confindence that this team had lost after that drubbing in Oklahoma.
> 
> The defense totally shut down a rushing attack that had been averaging 300 yards a game. They held the Aggies to 77 yards on 30 carries. The D-Line also dominated once again and at LB, Colin McCarthy just gets better and better with each game.
> 
> ...


Yup - I keep thinking that I'm getting too excited about one win, but damn we looked good tonight on both sides of the ball!

I think Nix is getting a better grasp of his personnel. Outside of his double fake reverse that almost paralyzed Wright, he called a great game. The direct snap to the RB with Wright in the slot is a great tool - coming from BGSU, we used to use that all the time in the redzone with Omar Jacobs and Josh Harris, it's very hard to stop.

The defense is incredible - if we can play that way, our offense gets 14 and we win each game. The front 7 is so fast and athletic, most teams can't match that. aTm looked like they were in quicksand tonight. The biggest key is getting better in the secondary, and I think between Walton and Shannon, they can patch up those problems.

If Wright keeps making good, quick decisions, and the OLine can protect him and create lanes for Coop and Baby J, we're on the hot track to win the Coastal, and possibly the ACC. Nobody outside of BC has a good offense, so we're on par with any of the other contenders in our conference.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Yeah, our defense looked really good tonight. Kenny Phillips is so good that it's scary.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

I'm an undergrad at Texas A&M and I've never been more embarrassed of our football program in 3+ years than I am right now. That team that showed up was not prepared to play a football game. They were not prepped or focused. Javorskie Lane with only 2 touches? Are you kidding me? Miami is better than a lot of ranked teams but we literally gave about 20% effort tonight. I blame the coaches for not having the players ready for the long trip.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

im obviously happy with the win. very convincing against a ranked opponent. but im gonna wait and see if they can keep this effort for the rest of the season. i think they can. i just dont want another let down when the canes play away. so ill be a bit cautious


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> I'm an undergrad at Texas A&M and I've never been more embarrassed of our football program in 3+ years than I am right now. That team that showed up was not prepared to play a football game. They were not prepped or focused. Javorskie Lane with only 2 touches? Are you kidding me? Miami is better than a lot of ranked teams but we literally gave about 20% effort tonight. I blame the coaches for not having the players ready for the long trip.


also, not one player from Texas A&M was drafted this year---first time since the 1970s.

sorry adam, had to rub it in. :biggrin: since you were saying UM sucks and its a disgrace to college football. LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> I'm an undergrad at Texas A&M and I've never been more embarrassed of our football program in 3+ years than I am right now. That team that showed up was not prepared to play a football game. They were not prepped or focused. Javorskie Lane with only 2 touches? Are you kidding me? Miami is better than a lot of ranked teams but we literally gave about 20% effort tonight. I blame the coaches for not having the players ready for the long trip.


Javorskie Lane wasn't gonna do anything. His size wasn't going to keep us from lighting his *** up, and he wasn't nearly fast enough when we're coming downhill on you guys every play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Javorskie Lane wasn't gonna do anything. His size wasn't going to keep us from lighting his *** up, and he wasn't nearly fast enough when we're coming downhill on you guys every play.


I don't know how much Big 12 football you watch because Javorskie has run against Texas and Oklahoma (who beat you guys by about 100 points). I think with only 2 touches you didn't get a sense of what a great back he is. The game was essentially over by the 2nd quarter when you guys converted 6/8 third downs and the 2 you missed you picked up on 4th down...

There is a reason why we were ranked #20. You can't honestly think that you guys won simply because your athletes are better than ours. We didn't get ranked #20 by being a bunch of slouches so give us some credit. Our quarterback and running back were both the #1 high school prospects. Our running back was USC's top recruit and was toured by Reggie Bush personally when he made his recruiting visit last year.

I blame the coaches for letting the players treat this game the way Shaq treats a game in November. They didn't try at all. They seemed just excited to be in Miami. I also don't think that they were prepared for a night game. Like I said, it was all just really embarrassing and in 3+ years it's the worst loss I have been witness to.

Gio, I grew up rooting for the Canes. But I just can't turn my head to the antics that have been going on. There should be some ethics and the athletic department shouldn't aspire to create the NCAA version of the Portland Jailblazers. I don't say this to bash. I say it because I'm from Miami and I still have love for the school and wish them well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> I blame the coaches for letting the players treat this game the way Shaq treats a game in November. They didn't try at all. They seemed just excited to be in Miami. I also don't think that they were prepared for a night game. Like I said, it was all just really embarrassing and in 3+ years it's the worst loss I have been witness to.


They're showing the replay right now on ESPNU and the broadcast crew said that the Aggie players and coaches had been looking forward to this game since January/February and were looking at this game as a barometer as to where they were as a football team. So I don't think that's the case. 

They just got behind early and everyone knows that once A&M gets behind in a game by a couple of scores they're gonna have a hard time coming back because of their dependence on the running game. Plus, they pretty much gave the game away at the end of the 1st half with those turnovers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> They're showing the replay right now on ESPNU and the broadcast crew said that the Aggie players and coaches had been looking forward to this game since January/February and were looking at this game as a barometer as to where they were as a football team. So I don't think that's the case.
> 
> They just got behind early and everyone knows that once A&M gets behind in a game by a couple of scores they're gonna have a hard time coming back because of their dependence on the running game. Plus, they pretty much gave the game away at the end of the 1st half with those turnovers.


That was the color commentator in the booth that said that and it is 0% accurate. No offense, but A&M plays 4 better teams than Miami in our conference: Nebraska, Oklahoma, Texas Tech and Texas. Nobody judges their team by non-conference games (at least you shouldn't) against unranked opponents. The general consensus leading up to the game was that even if we won we would get zero credit because it was against an unranked "troubled" team but if we lost then we were "exposed" (which coincidentally was the headline of our student paper this morning). It was a lose lose situation. I will say that the players were too happy and carefree to be traveling to Miami during the school week. I blame the coaches for this. These are the same coaches that kick a field goal down 7 with 2 mins left. But that's another story altogether...



Gio305 said:


> also, not one player from Texas A&M was drafted this year---first time since the 1970s.


That's because we returned more starters than any other team in the country. We had no seniors to send to the NFL.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

TTech better than Miami? I don't know about that. Prepared or unprepared the Aggies looked completely overmatched.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



sMaK said:


> TTech better than Miami? I don't know about that. Prepared or unprepared the Aggies looked completely overmatched.


Tech has a better team than A&M and UT and has looked better, yet they have somehow gone unranked. Texas has struggled mightily this season and is in the top 10...

Yes, the aggies were overmatched. The coaching staff is supposed to teach them how to prepare so that they don't "learn from experience" but instead we had to get beat and learn that you have to approach games professionally even if they are long trips during the school week.

Hopefully we can pay you guys back in 2008. Sadly we don't have USC's luxury of playing in a cakewalk conference, so we still have to play 4 more top 25 teams. It does however give us the chance to redeem ourselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Stephen McGee meet Spencer Adkins :biggrin: 










Damn, he got hit at the 13 yd line and landed on the 17 yd line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> That was the color commentator in the booth that said that and it is 0% accurate. *No offense, but A&M plays 4 better teams than Miami in our conference: Nebraska, Oklahoma, Texas Tech and Texas. Nobody judges their team by non-conference games (at least you shouldn't) against unranked opponents.* The general consensus leading up to the game was that even if we won we would get zero credit because it was against an unranked "troubled" team but if we lost then we were "exposed" (which coincidentally was the headline of our student paper this morning). It was a lose lose situation. I will say that the players were too happy and carefree to be traveling to Miami during the school week. I blame the coaches for this. These are the same coaches that kick a field goal down 7 with 2 mins left. But that's another story altogether...


So what are you judging Miami on? Getting whalloped by a top 5 Oklahoma team doesn't show me that Miami isn't a top 25 team, I definitely believe we're at best, a top 12-15 team this season. We're walking into Tallahassee with one loss, against an FSU team that we really should beat. In the ACC, who is much better than us? VTech's offense is worse than ours, GTech isn't playing well, Clemson? Boston College maybe? We've got a good chance to win the ACC! But you're discounting us as a non-top 25 team based on getting outplayed in game 2 by a superior Sooners team? Come on now.....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> *So what are you judging Miami on? Getting whalloped by a top 5 Oklahoma* team doesn't show me that Miami isn't a top 25 team, I definitely believe we're at best, a top 12-15 team this season. We're walking into Tallahassee with one loss, against an FSU team that we really should beat. In the ACC, who is much better than us? VTech's offense is worse than ours, GTech isn't playing well, Clemson? Boston College maybe? We've got a good chance to win the ACC! *But you're discounting us as a non-top 25 team based on getting outplayed in game 2 by a superior Sooners team? Come on now.....*


You went from asking me if I was low balling Miami based on the Sooners game to basing your whole argument on the answer to that question being "yes."

Actually, all the polls and all the analysts did not have Miami in the top 25 at any point during or before the season. It's not something that I decided on exclusively. I just happen to agree with 90% of the country that there are easily 25 better teams than Miami. Being the best in the ACC isn't much of an accomplishment and besides I see no reason to think that VTech is not the best in the ACC. VTech is too often looked over when they have been one of the steadiest programs in the country for a really long time. They must be top 5 in consecutive bowl games. Great, now I look like a Miami hater (even though that's not the case) because I'm being so honest and unbiased.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> You went from asking me if I was low balling Miami based on the Sooners game to basing your whole argument on the answer to that question being "yes."
> 
> Actually, *all the polls and all the analysts did not have Miami in the top 25 at any point during or before the season*. It's not something that I decided on exclusively. I just happen to agree with 90% of the country that *there are easily 25 better teams than Miami*. Being the best in the ACC isn't much of an accomplishment and besides *I see no reason to think that VTech is not the best in the ACC. VTech is too often looked over when they have been one of the steadiest programs in the country for a really long time*. They must be top 5 in consecutive bowl games. Great, now I look like a Miami hater (even though that's not the case) because I'm being so honest and unbiased.


There are atleast 2-3 teams better than Virginia Tech in the ACC, you might know your Big-12, but you my friend, definitely do not know your ACC.

How do preseason polls mean anything to how good a team is? In that case, Michigan and Notre Dame are good teams right They are also one of the more steady programs in the country for as long as anyone in the nation. Consistantly making bowl games also. Bad reasoning?

Miami wins today, and they will be in the Top 25 next week. Mark it down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Well, Miami is back to their old selves today. Only up 10-7 on Duke heading into the 4th qtr. Kyle Wright is also playing like his normal, mediocre self with 2 INTS including one in the endzone.

It's embarrassing to see that the best QB in this game plays for Duke and is from Miami. I can't wait for Kyle Wright and Kirby Freeman to leave already. I'm tired of watching them make the same mistakes week after week. Hopefully Robert Marve or Jacory Harris can bring Miami back to being QB U.

EDIT- Kyle Wright was knocked out of the game so Kirby is now in. Graig Cooper just scored a TD after Duke fumbled the ball and Miami recovered. 17-7 Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

And just like that, Duke scores another TD. 17-14 now. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Duke went for it on 4th and 5 from the Miami 35, down 3 and Miami got a sack by Eric Moncur.

And Miami breathes a huge sigh of relief.

Cooper with a big 26 yd run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

TD Miami. Wright to Farr.

24-14 Miami

Game over- Miami wins 24-14. We almost gave it away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Kyle Wright pulls a Willis Reed...comes back concussed, with his lip stitched up to save the day. 

A win is a win, we're UNDEFEATED in the ACC! On to North Carolina next week...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Kyle Wright the last two games-40-49 506 yds 4 TDs which is great but he needs to stop with the turnovers he gets at the worst times. Cooper was great again. Over 100 yds rushing. Our secondary was getting beat too many times once again. We're getting great pressure with the Dline(8 sacks today) but we cant seem to stick to the receivers.

3 straight weeks we've gone over 400 yds of total offense. Now if only we could finish drives with touchdowns. Sam Shields and Ryan Hill should both be back for next week so hopefully the added fire power will help put points on the board next week against Butch Davis and the Tar Heels.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



wade2shaq said:


> Kyle Wright the last two games-40-49 506 yds 4 TDs which is great but he needs to stop with the turnovers he gets at the worst times. Cooper was great again. Over 100 yds rushing. Our secondary was getting beat too many times once again. We're getting great pressure with the Dline(8 sacks today) but we cant seem to stick to the receivers.
> 
> 3 straight weeks we've gone over 400 yds of total offense. Now if only we could finish drives with touchdowns. Sam Shields and Ryan Hill should both be back for next week so hopefully the added fire power will help put points on the board next week against Butch Davis and the Tar Heels.


Shannon said in a post game interview that a receiver ran a wrong route on a Wright INT in the endzone, so one of those "wasn't his fault".

The OLine has to get better, less holding penalties. 

The D has to play consistant EVERY game. Not playing down to the level of the competition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

Yeah I heard Shannon say the 1st INT was on the Receiver who ran his route too deep. But the INT in the endzone was still unacceptable.

Wow, just noticed that OU lost to Colorado! Now that makes this Duke Win much easier too take. Atleast we won. Colorado looked horrid on offense against FSU and yet they hung 27 on OU. Shocking.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> There are atleast 2-3 teams better than Virginia Tech in the ACC, you might know your Big-12, but you my friend, definitely do not know your ACC.
> 
> How do preseason polls mean anything to how good a team is? In that case, Michigan and Notre Dame are good teams right They are also one of the more steady programs in the country for as long as anyone in the nation. Consistantly making bowl games also. Bad reasoning?
> 
> Miami wins today, and they will be in the Top 25 next week. Mark it down.


I didn't say preseason polls meant anything. I said that at no time during the season or preseason has Miami been a top 25 team.

I think VTech will win the ACC. It really isn't that bold a prediction.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> I didn't say preseason polls meant anything. I said that at no time during the season or preseason has Miami been a top 25 team.
> 
> I think VTech will win the ACC. It really isn't that bold a prediction.


Ok, and if there were no preseason polls, would Miami be a top 25 team right now? I'd say so.

Would A&M? No. The only reason A&M is even considered that good of a team is the preseason poll hype machine...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok, and if there were no preseason polls, would Miami be a top 25 team right now? I'd say so.
> 
> Would A&M? No. The only reason A&M is even considered that good of a team is the preseason poll hype machine...


Actually, last year A&M went 9-3 and the 3 losses were by a combined 6 points. They arguably should have gone undefeated. The current team returned more starters than any other team in the country. Hence the high ranking by the *coaches* and the AP. It has nothing to do with hype.

The preseason ranking has nothing to do with Miami's current ranking. Miami is just not seen as a top 25 school. It's a combination of their QB troubles, coaching change, and previous season. Like I said, I don't consider Miami a top 25 team right now. I pointed out that at no point during the season or before have the coaches or the AP considered them a top 25 team. I was only pointing out that I don't have some crazy unique opinion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> Actually, last year A&M went 9-3 and the 3 losses were by a combined 6 points. They arguably should have gone undefeated. The current team returned more starters than any other team in the country. Hence the high ranking by the *coaches* and the AP. It has nothing to do with hype.
> 
> The preseason ranking has nothing to do with Miami's current ranking. Miami is just not seen as a top 25 school. It's a combination of their QB troubles, coaching change, and previous season. Like I said, I don't consider Miami a top 25 team right now. I pointed out that at no point during the season or before have the coaches or the AP considered them a top 25 team. I was only pointing out that I don't have some crazy unique opinion.


Obviously it was hype, b/c they aren't a top 25 team anymore, and with the B12 schedule ahead, I'd see a few more losses coming...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Obviously it was hype, b/c they aren't a top 25 team anymore, and with the B12 schedule ahead, I'd see a few more losses coming...


Was OU all hype as well? Losing to Colorado is a lot worse than losing to Miami. And if OU was all hype, what does that say about Miami when Miami lost to them by 40+?

I wish Miami nothing but the best. I hope that they do win the ACC but I'm not going to apologize for thinking that a couple of the teams that I mentioned are better football teams.

And I'm sorry that you think A&M is so bad. Hopefully we can prove you wrong and that win against us will only look good as the season goes on.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*



adam said:


> Was OU all hype as well? Losing to Colorado is a lot worse than losing to Miami. And if OU was all hype, what does that say about Miami when Miami lost to them by 40+?
> 
> I wish Miami nothing but the best. I hope that they do win the ACC but I'm not going to apologize for thinking that a couple of the teams that I mentioned are better football teams.
> 
> And I'm sorry that you think A&M is so bad. Hopefully we can prove you wrong and that win against us will only look good as the season goes on.


I hope you win out, it looks good for us. 

As for Miami, when the polls come out and we're top 25 again, we can put this to rest.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT: Canes Starting Freeman, Not Wright at QB*

VTech could win the ACC but I


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a great day in college football. The Canes win while Notre Dame, Saban and the Gators lose.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im at work right now and as i type this the UM players are boarding their flight. i wanted to go up to a few of them and meet them, but theyre sorrounded by security and other UM officials. i wanted to wish them good luck but i dont want to get fired for approaching them lol.

im gonna stay put and hopefully they give some free tickets for the next home game. i heard last time they gave out UM hats to my co-workers. lets see what happens.:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

After today, maybe you should just stay home...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team, for the last couple of years, crawls into a fetal position once they get punched in the mouth. They are so damn soft. Now they're getting embarrassed by a 1-4 team :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, after two good weeks, Kyle Wright is back to his usual self. He just made about the dumbest decision throwing into double coverage. Like I've said throughout this thread, I can't wait until Kyle Wright and Kirby Freeman are gone.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> After today, maybe you should just stay home...


lol

im scheduled to recieve their flight after the game tonight:dead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****!! 97 yd TD pass from Wright to Jenkins

27-20 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad INT for Wright. 

Leads to a FG for UNC. 33-20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And yet ANOTHER horrible bad INT for Wright. Just horrible. Thats the 3rd one today where I have no idea what he was thinking on that throw. 

Thats the game right there. Just embarrassing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. After being down 27-0, Miami scores 20 unanswered points, only to lose 33-27.

Can't win many games when your QB throws 4 INTS, you get a punt blocked, and your D allows 280 yds of offense and 27 points in the 1st half :dead:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Game over. After being down 27-0, Miami scores 20 unanswered points, only to lose 33-27.
> 
> Can't win many games when your QB throws 4 INTS, you get a punt blocked, and your D allows 280 yds of offense and 27 points in the 1st half :dead:


i guess i didnt miss much.

i was looking for Wrights bag while loading it on the bus too see if i can crush it a little bit, but then i realized how ****ed up that would be.

ok, so he had a bad game. but if he does it next time, watch out!:biggrin:

edit: i was expecting some free giveaways, like hats or tickets. instead all i got was two bottles of Gatorade.

Hey, at least i got something. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team is so damn soft. Loss number 3 and heading to FSU. The question now is: 

Will Miami become bowl eligible? Will Miami win another game this season?

@FSU
NC ST
Virginia
@Va Tech
@Boston College

Randy Shannon has an awesome recruiting class coming in. The kind of class that can turn this program around quickly. But with these losses piling up, I hope the commits don't start jumping ship. Most are from South Florida so that helps but these next couple of weeks we're gonna see just how good a recruiter Shannon really is.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What was the deal with Javarris today? Is he in Shannon's dog house for not playing hard? I think Cooper is better anyways but Javarris needs to be on the field.

Our D got blown apart at the line of scrimmage, Tech got whatever they wanted on the ground. Both TD's from Bennett were the same exact play...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Javarris just doesnt have that explosion. His vision makes up for his lack of speed but it's so apparent when Cooper and even when McNeal go in. You get the feeling that at any time either of those two can go the distance. You dont get that watching James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are some Miami Northwestern highlights from their game against SouthLake Carroll. 

QB Jacory Harris, WR Aldarius Johnson, DT Marcus Forston, LB Sean Spence, and OG Brandon Washington are all Cane Commits. WR Tommy Streeter and OL/DL Ben Jones are more than likely Canes as well. Just something to look forward to next season

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGMEjEKtpu0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGMEjEKtpu0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what we need is the DB...Brandon Harris from Booker T., and hopefully Patrick Johnson sticks to his 'verbal'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We definitely need those two. Our corners are dreadful. They would both have a good chance at starting as freshmen. Hopefully PJ sticks. I know Urban Meyer was at his game yesterday and USC is also trying to get him out there so this isnt ending until January/February. And i'm sure Davon Johnson and Thearon Collier are helping to recruit Brandon Harris to Miami. Plus his brother is on the Miami track team so that should be in our favor as well.

DT is another position where we need help at and we have 3 very good commits there. Forston is a beast and Micanor Regis has been dominant so far this season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> We definitely need those two. Our corners are dreadful. They would both have a good chance at starting as freshmen. Hopefully PJ sticks. I know Urban Meyer was at his game yesterday and USC is also trying to get him out there so this isnt ending until January/February. And i'm sure Davon Johnson and Thearon Collier are helping to recruit Brandon Harris to Miami. Plus his brother is on the Miami track team so that should be in our favor as well.
> 
> DT is another position where we need help at and we have 3 very good commits there. Forston is a beast and Micanor Regis has been dominant so far this season.


Yea our corners suck...Glenn Sharpe has been here for SIX years now, and is terrible!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA what a game!

Canes finally get a WIN against the crimiNOLES


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good win!

i should at least expect free hats when the team comes home, since theyre in a good mood :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awesome game. Both FSU and Miami showed today why they both have been struggling over the last couple of seasons, they both have horrible QB's. Thankfully, Kirby turned into Joe Montana on that last drive with 3 beautifully placed passes. Especially that TD pass. Kyle is the better QB but there's no way we win that game if he was the QB on that last drive.

It was great to see this team finally showed some heart and not quit when things werent going well late in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great Weekend for the Canes. With Virgina losing, Miami now controls their own destiny in the ACC. It'll still be very tough to get to the championship but atleast its in their own hands.



> *Hurricanes control ACC destiny*
> 
> As the college football day winds down, the Miami Hurricanes received some good news. North Carolina State defeated Virginia, meaning UM will have no one to blame if it does not make the ACC title game. The Virginia loss means if the Hurricanes win their final four games, they will play most likely either Boston College or Wake Forest in Jacksonville. The winner goes to the Orange Bowl.
> 
> Winning out the remainder of the season is no guarantee. The Hurricanes play N.C. State this weekend and finish at home against Virginia and on the road against Virginia Tech and Boston College.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_college_hurricanes/2007/10/hurricanes-cont.html


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kirby Freeman - worst Division I quarterback, ever?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kirby Freeman - worst Division I quarterback, ever?


In the discussion :yes:

We basically played without a QB today. In fact, we would have been better off plaing without a QB and instead just direct snapping to the RB. That was the worst QB play I think i've ever seen. 1/14 84 yds 1TD/ 3 INTS

Robert Marve just locked up the starting QB position next season with that horrible showing by Kirby Freeman and Marve has never taken a snap in college yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami loses 28-14 to BC to end a disastrous season. 5-6, no bowl game and under .500 for the 1st time since 1997. Embarrassing.

The only brightside to this is we've seen the last of Kyle Wright, Lance Leggett, Willie Cooper and bunch of other underachieving seniors.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Miami loses 28-14 to BC to end a disastrous season. 5-6, no bowl game and under .500 for the 1st time since 1997. Embarrassing.
> 
> The only brightside to this is we've seen the last of Kyle Wright, Lance Leggett, Willie Cooper and bunch of other underachieving seniors.


I'll atleast stand up for Kyle. He always played hard despite his bonehead plays. He's not like a Lance Leggett who never should've wore our uniform b/c he disgraced everything Miami stands for with his effort and attitude. I won't miss Kyle lining up under center, but he was atleast dedicated to the program and put forth the effort despite the lack of talent within him, and around him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3127928

Sean Taylor critically wounded in a robbery at his home in Miami

I've read on another board that he was struck in his femoral artery (main artery for your leg), which means he lost ALOT of blood. Not even thinking about his football career, he's in critical condition and "fighting for his life" according to Clinton Portis. Apparently his place is at Old Cutler Road and SW 180th (?) which I'm pretty sure is somewhere in South Miami. 

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=13&f=2927&t=1510978#s=13&f=2927&t=1510978&p=1

Sounds pretty bad, so keep him in your thoughts

EDIT: Apparently he's in a medically enduced coma now, so things didn't go favorably in the OR.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, hope he pulls through :sad:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Per the Miami Herald:

"The Herald is working the story hard. Since I have covered Taylor since his playing days at Gulliver Prep in Coral Gables, I've been trying to find out as much information as I can through my high school connections. Here's what I've found out. 

According to family and friends, Taylor was at home with his girlfriend and their young daughter when he heard a noise in the back of his house. He went to investigate and was supposedly shot in the groin, in an area where a lot of arteries are. The gunshot by the alleged robber has caused him to lose a lot of blood. 

"From what I've heard from his family and I'm in constant contact with them from the hospital, he was shot in area where it is very difficult to operate," a Gulliver assistant football coach told me. "They think he's going to make it, but there's a fear his career is over. It's such a sad day around here. We're waiting by the phone to hear what's going on." 

UPDATE (1:15 p.m.): That's what I got at 12:30 this afternoon. This was the latest update from the same assistant. "He's had surgery and he's out of it now. I'm not sure if he's going to have other procedure. But from what I hear he may not be able to play again. They think his career is over. He lost too much blood and apparently it affected his brain some. It just doesn't sound good and its going to be a long road back to recovery"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> They think his career is over. He lost too much blood and apparently it affected his brain some. It just doesn't sound good and its going to be a long road back to recovery"


As sad as that news is, atleast it looks like he's going to survive. Lets hope he now makes a Kevin Everett type recovery.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sean Taylor passed away early this morning.  Very sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to the Taylor family.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/shared-gen/ap/General_Football_News/FBN_Obit_Taylor.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow. Another tragic loss for the Cane family...

RIP Sean :sad:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R.I.P. Sean Taylor...that's just amazing, you think of it differently b/c he's a pro athlete, just almost assuming he'll survive b/c he's sorta invincible. One of the best Canes in recent memory, and now 2 years in a row losing a young man from UM.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what a shock. i was away for about a week, i just got home and i hear this. ****.

Sean Taylor was one my favorite players coming out of the U.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Andy Garcia: Taylor saved niece's life*
> BY OSCAR CORRAL
> 
> Actor Andy Garcia hailed his niece's slain boyfriend, NFL star Sean Taylor, as a ''free safety until the end'' who showed bravery in the last moments of his life to protect his family.
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/breaking_news/story/324186.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hopefully he'll be remember for that, and for being a guy that could have been the greatest safety ever.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Look at these punks

http://www.myspace.com/ericriverajr4

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=105813923

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=251964564


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Look at these punks
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/ericriverajr4
> 
> ...


Who are those people?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kurt said:


> Who are those people?


I think they're 3 of the 4 guys myspaces that were arrested. I know the 1st one is for sure. Dont know about the last two.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Figured as much just was making sure. That's rather sad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://wsvnmedia.wsvn.com/windowsmedia/asx/channel_one.asx

Anyone wanting to watch the Sean Taylor funeral, lots of great speeches on Sean right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Lewis before the game giving his pregame speech to Ed Reed and Willis McGahee.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DhWew60amY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DhWew60amY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Look at these punks
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/ericriverajr4


Thats the identified gunman. A 17 yr old kid :nonono:




> MIAMI - The 17-year-old suspect in the death of Sean Taylor was accused Tuesday of firing the shot that killed the Washington Redskins safety.
> 
> A Miami-Dade grand jury identified Eric Rivera as the gunman in its indictment.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-1204seantaylorsuspects,0,4067086.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's an awesome article on Future Canes QB Jacory Harris



> *Northwestern's Harris leaving a legacy*
> 
> Jacory Harris had already signaled touchdown twice before his Northwestern Bulls team actually reached the end zone for the first time Friday night at Traz Powell Stadium.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/hssports//story/327870.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *UM safety Phillips leaving for NFL*
> 
> The University of Miami will be without one of the nation's finest defensive backs next year.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/606/story/335583.html


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Not surprising, he'll be a top 10 pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The only team worth a damn right now in south florida is the University of Miami basketball team. They're now 9-0 after winning at Mississippi St. and will most likely be ranked in the top 25 next week. 

With Stetson, North Florida, North Carolina A&T, Winthrop and Penn coming up there's a good chance Miami will be 14-0 heading into the ACC schedule.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A very good day for UM sports today.

The Canes Basketball team is now ranked 22 in both polls and won tonight, going to 10-0 on the season.

The Canes Football team picked up a commitment from Arthur Brown, one of the top LB in the country.

And breaking news, Miami has fired defensive coordinator Tim Walton.
link

Man, if Randy Shannon can get either John Tenuda or Ed Orgeron that would be awesome.


----------

